# Baby Mojos - worth the purchase?



## BuckeyeZac

I have seen that Cabelas has a twin pack of baby mojos on sale for $90 and it got me wondering what the success is like on these. Anybody have any experience with them, and obviously they are smaller, so what does the size difference mean while hunting? (more realistic/less noticeable to ducks etc.?) I have a Super Lucky Duck and so does one of my hunting buddies. Would adding any baby mojos make a difference in our spread?

Looking forward to hearing what you all think!
-Zac


----------



## BaddFish

I think they are worth it... last year in ND, my bud and I split up on this small weedy pond/swamp... we split the decoys up and he went to the one end and I to the other.... the only difference was I had the one mojo- he didn't want to bother with other one.

Sun came up and instantly I had ducks wanting to land right on top of that baby mojo. I had my limit after an hour, he had 1-2 shots and no ducks on the water.

Another time in ohio a couple years back- I hauled 2 decoys and one baby mojo WAY back in a swamp with my bud and his son. We only had 4 ducks show up that night but everyone tried to land right on top of the mojo. we took both males. 

Your best deal is to get one used- with a bag and extra batteries- but the baby m's will get you started. One thing I recommend is having two different lengths of stakes... if your hunting big water use a pole as tall as possible and one shorter.. In swamps you just want to be at least above the cattails. good luck!


----------



## ducky152000

If your dry feild hunting ducks the more mojos the better, baby's are nice to get a good feild spread built up, if you are only a water Hunter I would just use the Lucky duck u have and invest or build a jerk string, after first week of season I never take a mojo on water hunts, they get wise to them quick around here, but for some reason they never stop likeing mojos in dry feilds, the more the better.


----------



## firstflight111

NO i kill duck with out them ...you be better to spend the money to get a quivering duck or quivering butt up duck ...IMO


----------



## WeekendWarrior

Field yes, water no!! I hate the things personally!! 20 years ago the sun would come up over a marsh and you saw beauty. Now you see some mechanical piece of $^&#!! The heritage of hunting is being taken over by technology. I wish they would ban them all together. Take the heritage of duck hunting back to NON plastic decoys and wooden calls!!


----------



## firstflight111

BaddFish said:


> I think they are worth it... last year in ND, my bud and I split up on this small weedy pond/swamp... we split the decoys up and he went to the one end and I to the other.... the only difference was I had the one mojo- he didn't want to bother with other one.
> 
> Sun came up and instantly I had ducks wanting to land right on top of that baby mojo. I had my limit after an hour, he had 1-2 shots and no ducks on the water.
> 
> Another time in ohio a couple years back- I hauled 2 decoys and one baby mojo WAY back in a swamp with my bud and his son. We only had 4 ducks show up that night but everyone tried to land right on top of the mojo. we took both males.
> 
> Your best deal is to get one used- with a bag and extra batteries- but the baby m's will get you started. One thing I recommend is having two different lengths of stakes... if your hunting big water use a pole as tall as possible and one shorter.. In swamps you just want to be at least above the cattails. good luck!




yea thats fine but hes in ohio ..not out west big diference from there to here ..i have only hunted duck for 35 years used them 5 times ..not worth the fuss and we slay ducks note to picture no mojo was used on this hunt ...


----------



## BuckeyeZac

firstflight111 said:


> NO i kill duck with out them ...you be better to spend the money to get a quivering duck or quivering butt up duck ...IMO


How many do you use at one time? Seems like my time/money would be better off building a jerk string and buying a quiver duck.


----------



## ducky152000

Personaly I love the jerk a spread from mojo, 12 decoys at one time makes a ton of ripples and movement.


----------



## goose commander

Imo boyz. Mojos like any other product we buy as hunters they all have a time and place. I believe as a waterfowler u must be able to adapt and read the birds day by day. Any motion weather in a field or over water always pays off in that realalistic look we all are pushing for. The pressure in one area veres another can make a difference as well. If everyone around u runs mojos u prob wont have the success u want. But if ur the only guy around ur area u may smash um up. Ive noticed mid to late January in my area after the birds have stalled from migration they become less receptive to them. So we switch up our motion dekes. Buckeye just consider whats around u what their using and time of year. Be different in every way possible....when u need to be. Dont be afraid to try something new and possibly crazy. Never know if it will work till u try. If u get blanked because of it mark it as a learning experience. Ton of guys on here with lots of knowledge.
Good luck men


----------



## Goosehtr

Over water we don't bother with them to much. Now out in the field, whole different ball game.

We have been using the mojo doves, on ducks with very good success.
You can pick them up for $30ea and 4 AAA's last all season. Keep them close to the blind when geese show up turn them off, and pull them down. They are so small and easy to hide. 
Remember it's just another tool in the bag. It's not the magic bean, it has its place.
We keep the duck decoys behind or to the side of our blinds as ducks don't mind flying over other birds, but the geese will skirt or land short of them. 

We used to just use an all goose spread and killed plenty of ducks, but over the last 10 years we have found it's worth the effort of putting the ducks out in the field.
Here is what our Combo duck/goose field spread looks like.









Good Luck
Andy


----------



## BuckeyeZac

So I'm guessing on the field hunting, I have to be on the X for ducks as well. As I have never field hunted ducks before, where do you start to look to find field ducks? Should I concentrate my efforts towards fields next to big rivers/big water? I have field hunted geese, but in the few times I have done it, we haven't see any ducks.


----------



## Captain Kevin

BuckeyeZac said:


> So I'm guessing on the field hunting, I have to be on the X for ducks as well. As I have never field hunted ducks before, where do you start to look to find field ducks? Should I concentrate my efforts towards fields next to big rivers/big water? I have field hunted geese, but in the few times I have done it, we haven't see any ducks.


You have to get there (the roost), and try to follow them to the field they are hitting. For ducks I don't think it quite as important to be on the X if your running a mojo or 2. The flash will pull them to you. But whatever you do, get them shut off at the first sight, or honk of geese. They absolutely do not like them. Late season scouting is a bit easier as frozen water congregates the birds, and makes for larger flocks to follow. Hope I helped.


----------



## Captain Kevin

I'm going to give you all a scouting tip to make locating birds much easier. Find a couple school bus drivers you know, and ask them to keep an eye out for birds on their routes. They cover more territory in a day, than a working guy will, plus they are doing routes 2 sometimes 3 times a day.


----------



## Goosehtr

You can traffic ducks just as you can geese, but being on the X is, I feel more important with ducks.

Scout for ducks hitting fields near roost, marshes, rivers and small creeks. Next couple weeks with crops coming down start looking for wood ducks hitting the fields feeding heavy before they scram south. Early season we shoot a lot of woodies in the fields and some mallards., but I really like to hunt the late season.

Now late season is the time to get the big ducks. Watch the fields, before cold fronts and storm systems. The birds will move just before these events. So while you may have birds move out you may have more move in. Hunting fields you've seen ducks in is a good bet. If you have geese hitting certain fields there is a good chance ducks will follow them.

Good Luck
Andy


----------



## firstflight111

BuckeyeZac said:


> How many do you use at one time? Seems like my time/money would be better off building a jerk string and buying a quiver duck.


just one to put ripple on the water .and make the decoys move that's all you need ...


----------



## ducky152000

Goosehtr said:


> You can traffic ducks just as you can geese, but being on the X is, I feel more important with ducks.
> 
> Scout for ducks hitting fields near roost, marshes, rivers and small creeks. Next couple weeks with crops coming down start looking for wood ducks hitting the fields feeding heavy before they scram south. Early season we shoot a lot of woodies in the fields and some mallards., but I really like to hunt the late season.
> 
> Now late season is the time to get the big ducks. Watch the fields, before cold fronts and storm systems. The birds will move just before these events. So while you may have birds move out you may have more move in. Hunting fields you've seen ducks in is a good bet. If you have geese hitting certain fields there is a good chance ducks will follow them.
> 
> Good Luck
> Andy


I have to disagree, I think it is much easier to traffic big ducks than geese, we kill ALOT of ducks in dry feilds, and I can only remember hitting the x on ducks in a dry feild 3 or 4 times in 16 years, yes they were awesome hunts, but we've killed just as many ducks in a day as those days, multiple times trafficing.
around my area it seems if your hunting a feild around a roost, most of the time ducks will give ya a good look or drop in like they were starving, ducks tend to jump around alot more than geese i believe thats why.


----------



## Nelliboy2

I LOVE baby mojos, smaller easier to pack and the battery life is way better. Actually if you order the twins from cabelas they do NOT run on 6v batteries, instead it is 6-8 AA's (Way lighter, don't have to worry about charging). They also will come with magnetic wings which are great if you pack!

Early season I love the things, we run alot of them 4-10 at a time, birds eat us up. Later in the season we dial it back to 1 or 2. Make sure you put the money in and get a remote.......keep them out of the spreas (50 yards or so out of it)......birds start working shut them down. We also use jerk cords or devices to produce water movement, they will work all year and the birds don't get shy of them. I only hunt water so I have no idea how they work in fields. I'd recommend them.


----------



## firstflight111

Nelliboy2 said:


> I LOVE baby mojos, smaller easier to pack and the battery life is way better. Actually if you order the twins from cabelas they do NOT run on 6v batteries, instead it is 6-8 AA's (Way lighter, don't have to worry about charging). They also will come with magnetic wings which are great if you pack!
> 
> Early season I love the things, we run alot of them 4-10 at a time, birds eat us up. Later in the season we dial it back to 1 or 2. Make sure you put the money in and get a remote.......keep them out of the spreas (50 yards or so out of it)......birds start working shut them down. We also use jerk cords or devices to produce water movement, they will work all year and the birds don't get shy of them. I only hunt water so I have no idea how they work in fields. I'd recommend them.


won't coot's come in to a block of wood ..you sure go way over board for the coot killing..)


----------



## Plavo

I used to always use Mojo's... Now I use a Mojo with a remote and a jerk rig. I did notice last years that at times the ducks lover the Mojo, other times they flared from it, this is where the remote comes in handy, can get a read on the way the ducks are responding early on. At times they don't like the Mojo.BUT the sure love the Jerk rig !!!


----------



## BaddFish

firstflight111 said:


> NO i kill duck with out them ...you be better to spend the money to get a quivering duck or quivering butt up duck ...IMO


If your hunting a small pothole- these quiver butts make a slight ripple......hope you have clear water...duck weed kills the visual effect. I would use a jerk cord over those quiver butts.

If hunting big water- those quiver butts don't do anything.

I've killed more ducks without mojo's as well. His question was are the baby mojo's worth it in comparison with regular sized ones- at least that's the way I took it as and that's the way i answered.
Sorry, I only have 23 years experience, 3 years with mojo's.


----------



## firstflight111

BaddFish said:


> If your hunting a small pothole- these quiver butts make a slight ripple......hope you have clear water...duck weed kills the visual effect. I would use a jerk cord over those quiver butts.
> 
> If hunting big water- those quiver butts don't do anything.
> 
> I've killed more ducks without mojo's as well. His question was are the baby mojo's worth it in comparison with regular sized ones- at least that's the way I took it as and that's the way i answered.
> Sorry, I only have 23 years experience, 3 years with mojo's.


and I also answered him with a BIG NO ..I have only hunted duck for 35 years ..I have been around almost every decoy and all the little toys that go with them i even have ffd ducks ...and IMO my quiver ducks and butts work every where it works best one at each end ..the only thing with mojos are one day they work the next week they will not ..but the quiver ducks work always.. no need for a jerk cord and I have hunted quivers in big water to swamps to pot holes in the fields now on rivers you dont need them unless it's still ...


----------



## BuckeyeZac

Thanks for all the input fellas! gettin the itch for opening day!


----------



## WeekendWarrior

Being on the X no matter ducks or geese is very important. I can pound my chest and tell you all the years of experience I have, the clubs I have hunted and the states I have hunted as well, but I wont. 

Hell, I even own a decoy company. I can sell you all the quiver ducks and duck butts you want. But I can say this, I don't use them...... My dip spit hitting the water gives off more ripples then a quiver magnet. The butts, are nothing but a pain to deploy and wrap. Mojo's have their places and times. But the most important - KEY FACTOR of success while in the field is being where the ducks/geese want to be. My group spends 90% of the time hunting behind the windshield with binoculars and 10% harvesting. 

Keep this fact in mind, we flood a 5 acre crop field each year, do you know why? Because the ducks will want to be there. We rest it weeks at a time. We created our own X!!

If I need to prove myself with hero pics, I can post them. But, one pic posted with a tailgate of ducks my another user proves nothing to me other then a good hunt. 

Successful waterfowlers don't need to pound their chest!!


----------



## ducky152000

WeekendWarrior said:


> Being on the X no matter ducks or geese is very important. I can pound my chest and tell you all the years of experience I have, the clubs I have hunted and the states I have hunted as well, but I wont.
> 
> Hell, I even own a decoy company. I can sell you all the quiver ducks and duck butts you want. But I can say this, I don't use them...... My dip spit hitting the water gives off more ripples then a quiver magnet. The butts, are nothing but a pain to deploy and wrap. Mojo's have their places and times. But the most important - KEY FACTOR of success while in the field is being where the ducks/geese want to be. My group spends 90% of the time hunting behind the windshield with binoculars and 10% harvesting.
> 
> Keep this fact in mind, we flood a 5 acre crop field each year, do you know why? Because the ducks will want to be there. We rest it weeks at a time. We created our own X!!
> 
> If I need to prove myself with hero pics, I can post them. But, one pic posted with a tailgate of ducks my another user proves nothing to me other then a good hunt.
> 
> Successful waterfowlers don't need to pound their chest!!


WOW! Who pi$$ed in his coffee? Thats great u own a decoy company, but I will say this, its more rewarding killing ducks and geese trafficing, I could post up a bunch of pics too!


----------



## firstflight111

WeekendWarrior said:


> Being on the X no matter ducks or geese is very important. I can pound my chest and tell you all the years of experience I have, the clubs I have hunted and the states I have hunted as well, but I wont.
> 
> Hell, I even own a decoy company. I can sell you all the quiver ducks and duck butts you want. But I can say this, I don't use them...... My dip spit hitting the water gives off more ripples then a quiver magnet. The butts, are nothing but a pain to deploy and wrap. Mojo's have their places and times. But the most important - KEY FACTOR of success while in the field is being where the ducks/geese want to be. My group spends 90% of the time hunting behind the windshield with binoculars and 10% harvesting.
> 
> Keep this fact in mind, we flood a 5 acre crop field each year, do you know why? Because the ducks will want to be there. We rest it weeks at a time. We created our own X!!
> 
> If I need to prove myself with hero pics, I can post them. But, one pic posted with a tailgate of ducks my another user proves nothing to me other then a good hunt.
> 
> Successful waterfowlers don't need to pound their chest!!


what decoy co do you own ???go ahead and post so pictures ...BECAUSE A PICTURE BACKS UP YOU STORIE.. that what this site is for... all i said was IMO A QUIVER DUCK IS BETTER THEN A MOJO ..just trying to help out the young ones the mojo is good about 3 to 4 days a year .a quiver works every time you put it out ..post some pictures let us see how it works for you ....

oh yea i am retired so i hunt about everyday ..and being out in the field more then most yea i say i have learned a thing or 2 about ducks ..and i dont have to build a bait hole to shoot some ducks .. i find my birds and work them in ..


----------



## Captain Kevin

Oh Yeah, well my mom can beat up your mom!!!



WeekendWarrior said:


> Being on the X no matter ducks or geese is very important. I can pound my chest and tell you all the years of experience I have, the clubs I have hunted and the states I have hunted as well, but I wont.
> 
> Hell, I even own a decoy company. I can sell you all the quiver ducks and duck butts you want. But I can say this, I don't use them...... My dip spit hitting the water gives off more ripples then a quiver magnet. The butts, are nothing but a pain to deploy and wrap. Mojo's have their places and times. But the most important - KEY FACTOR of success while in the field is being where the ducks/geese want to be. My group spends 90% of the time hunting behind the windshield with binoculars and 10% harvesting.
> 
> Keep this fact in mind, we flood a 5 acre crop field each year, do you know why? Because the ducks will want to be there. We rest it weeks at a time. We created our own X!!
> 
> If I need to prove myself with hero pics, I can post them. But, one pic posted with a tailgate of ducks my another user proves nothing to me other then a good hunt.
> 
> Successful waterfowlers don't need to pound their chest!!


----------



## BaddFish

firstflight111 said:


> what decoy co do you own ???go ahead and post so pictures ...BECAUSE A PICTURE BACKS UP YOU STORIE.. that what this site is for... all i said was *IMO A QUIVER DUCK IS BETTER THEN A **MOJO *..just trying to help out the young ones the mojo is good about 3 to 4 days a year .*a quiver works every time you put it out ..post some pictures let us see how it works for you ....*
> 
> oh yea i am retired so i hunt about everyday ..and being out in the field more then most yea i say i have learned a thing or 2 about ducks ..and i dont have to build a bait hole to shoot some ducks .. i find my birds and work them in ..
> 
> 
> have you ever actually hunted big water? like Mosquito lake or Erie? Those quiver butts don't do squat in big water situations. The best thing for hunting big water is a north west wind- providing a nice 1' chop with some mojo's on the water or on a stake.
> Like I said before- quiver butts work on small water with no duck weed.
> Everything has their place in certain situations- but being on the X with NO decoys is better then being in a swamp with 50 quiver butts or 50 mojos.
> Most of us don't need to post pics to feel important- if you or anybody else don't want to take the advice of others- who cares?


----------



## ducky152000

BaddFish said:


> firstflight111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what decoy co do you own ???go ahead and post so pictures ...BECAUSE A PICTURE BACKS UP YOU STORIE.. that what this site is for... all i said was *IMO A QUIVER DUCK IS BETTER THEN A **MOJO *..just trying to help out the young ones the mojo is good about 3 to 4 days a year .*a quiver works every time you put it out ..post some pictures let us see how it works for you ....*
> 
> oh yea i am retired so i hunt about everyday ..and being out in the field more then most yea i say i have learned a thing or 2 about ducks ..and i dont have to build a bait hole to shoot some ducks .. i find my birds and work them in ..
> 
> 
> have you ever actually hunted big water? like Mosquito lake or Erie? Those quiver butts don't do squat in big water situations. The best thing for hunting big water is a north west wind- providing a nice 1' chop with some mojo's on the water or on a stake.
> Like I said before- quiver butts work on small water with no duck weed.
> Everything has their place in certain situations- but being on the X with NO decoys is better then being in a swamp with 50 quiver butts or 50 mojos.
> Most of us don't need to post pics to feel important- if you or anybody else don't want to take the advice of others- who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree being on the X with no decoys can kill birds, I guess where im at now in waterfowling is all about decoying birds close. I scout and hunt on feilds loaded with birds every year, and I love killing limits by 8 30. But like I said before I get more out of setting huge spreads and trafficing birds in places they have no intention on going too. Its more rewarding too ME!
Click to expand...


----------



## firstflight111

BaddFish said:


> firstflight111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what decoy co do you own ???go ahead and post so pictures ...BECAUSE A PICTURE BACKS UP YOU STORIE.. that what this site is for... all i said was *IMO A QUIVER DUCK IS BETTER THEN A **MOJO *..just trying to help out the young ones the mojo is good about 3 to 4 days a year .*a quiver works every time you put it out ..post some pictures let us see how it works for you ....*
> 
> oh yea i am retired so i hunt about everyday ..and being out in the field more then most yea i say i have learned a thing or 2 about ducks ..and i dont have to build a bait hole to shoot some ducks .. i find my birds and work them in ..
> 
> 
> have you ever actually hunted big water? like Mosquito lake or Erie? Those quiver butts don't do squat in big water situations. The best thing for hunting big water is a north west wind- providing a nice 1' chop with some mojo's on the water or on a stake.
> Like I said before- quiver butts work on small water with no duck weed.
> Everything has their place in certain situations- but being on the X with NO decoys is better then being in a swamp with 50 quiver butts or 50 mojos.
> Most of us don't need to post pics to feel important- if you or anybody else don't want to take the advice of others- who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> so if you dont care what's you'r point of this other then to rant about nothing ...
> 
> and yes i hunt big water and yes i put out my quivers ..in a 1 foot wave obviously you wont need one ..because the chop is already there no need for one ..but if you get in a calm spot the ripple will help you ...
> 
> AND AGAIN I SAID IN MY OPINION (IMO) A BABY MOJO IS NOT WORTH THE MONEY... FOR THE 3 OR 4 DAY A YEAR YOU CAN DO GOOD WITH THEM ..and i dont need to post pictures to feel great about what i do but hold on to you'r socks here ..this is a open forum to post up pictures and brag about the days in the field we have ...
> 
> and 4 sorry you dont know me or what i have done or who i run with or the spots i hunt or the guys on here i have hunted and fished with on this site and if me posting up my picture offend you then dont open my post ..thanks and have a great season ....
Click to expand...


----------



## ducky152000

If theres Ohio hunts im impressed, if there Arkansas hunt not impressed.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

ducky152000,
Those are all Ohio hunts. In my post I stated I could show Arkansas pics as well. 

Arkansas is timber and beavertail boats, no vehicle driving to our holes. Straight out the back door into the boat. Thus, no tailgate shots.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Hen killers :T:T:T


----------



## WeekendWarrior

The all taste the same 

Plus, with the latest population #'s I don't think we hurt them too much. Personally, I am astonished at the # of ducks around. We had a combination of several hundred mallards, woodies and teal in our hole well before shooting time this year (teal season). The sunrise for legal shooting time is a bummer....

I am very impressed with the duck ratio thus far!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Yes they do!!!! Mmmmm...Mmmmm...... If she's in range...I'm pulling the trigger !$!$!$


----------



## BuckeyeZac

So do you have to be close to Lake Erie to have that many ducks around?


----------



## ducky152000

BuckeyeZac said:


> So do you have to be close to Lake Erie to have that many ducks around?


No, just gotta put some time in.
Weekend warrior, those are some nice piles for Ohio.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

ducky152000,
Thanks!! It took several years to figure out the sport.

Buckeye,
I am about 200 miles South of Erie. Understanding weather patterns, scouting and networking play key roles in harvesting ducks. A quiver magnet, Mojo, Custom decoys all have their place and time, but their is NO MAGIC tool that will increase your odds. Patience and scouting!!

As referred to earlier, running traffic is another form of pursuit. I have harvested birds running traffic in standing beans and pumpkin patches. Keep in mind, these birds are going to the "X". You are just cutting them off.

Also, no one has addressed bird bands. We harvest several goose bands a year, but harvest very, very very few duck bands yearly. The odds of harvesting a duck band is extremely low. Even in places like Arkansas, Dakotas etc. individual hunters rarely get more then 2 duck bands a year.


----------



## BuckeyeZac

That's good to hear about being south. I'm looking forward to putting my time in and learning more about this addicting sport.


----------



## firstflight111

WeekendWarrior said:


> Hey firstflight111:
> 
> Here's some of 2011 pics to keep you occupied (taken without a quiver magnet). I also threw in a 2012 pic of my 8 month old lab doing his 1st duck (teal) retrieve. I included some pics of our dogs as well. They have all the titles desired and come from Candlewood Ebonstar's lineage along with Vedge' Cool Papa Nixon's lines as well.
> 
> I don't post pics, because I believe that my success comes from being blessed with a talent. To brag gets you no where!
> 
> I am also a club member at a well known Duck Lodge in Lonoke County Arkansas. Our lodge boarders the Bayou Meto. Would you like those pics as well? I happen to hunt with a well known call manufacture from the south on occasion, do you want to see those pics too?
> 
> Also, I am not retired. We hunt the weekends only. I think our group does very well for not hunting everyday.
> 
> Also, I made a commitment to the Moderator that I will not advertise my decoys on here without being a sponsor. I probably said too much already. So, I can't post those pics unless I get prior approval.


and again my brother i am not the one having a issue with posting up pictures..i love to see what everyones doing ..so what if they only get one bird...

i have more free time then anyone i have bad days too ...theres day when we dont get any birds at all ..

all i said was (IMO) a baby mojo is not worth the money ..he would of been better off getting a quiver.. 

and i have friend all over the world in duck hunting ..i even have a good friend in missouri that's a trainer that's one of the best in the world that i hunt with 3 time a year... i have made videos with some of the best in waterfowling ..i even help one guy make a new duck call ..and i help make some of the new turkey calls that are out now ...now thats bragin .oh did i tell you my buddy has a dog out of bommer you know the one..oh did i tell you i hunt cananda 4 times a year with an outfitter for free ..did i say i hunt new york 3 times a year ..did i say i can go to st clair any time i want because i have 4 buddys that live up there ..OH DID I TELL YOU A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE IS ON THE Z UNIT AND I HAVE 3 FRIENDS ON ZINKS RPO STAFF THAT HUNT WITH ME ..AND I HAVE 6 FRIENDS ON AVERYS RPO STAFF and did i forget to tell you about the youth event i help run and the greenwings days i do ......

OH THAT'S RIGHT IT WOULD BE BRAGIN ABOUT WHAT I DO 
sorry if me posting up some pictures offends you dont look them.. but again this is an open fourm to post pictures an brag a little ..if they did not want you to post them up they would block that 
JUST SAYIN

oh yea you can send me what decoy co you own in a p m so i most likey know you or of you ...


----------



## WeekendWarrior

firstflight111 said:


> and again my brother i am not the one having a issue with posting up pictures..i love to see what everyones doing ..so what if they only get one bird...
> 
> i have more free time then anyone i have bad days too ...theres day when we dont get any birds at all ..
> 
> all i said was (IMO) a baby mojo is not worth the money ..he would of been better off getting a quiver..
> 
> and i have friend all over the world in duck hunting ..i even have a good friend in missouri that's a trainer that's one of the best in the world that i hunt with 3 time a year... i have made videos with some of the best in waterfowling ..i even help one guy make a new duck call ..and i help make some of the new turkey calls that are out now ...now thats bragin .oh did i tell you my buddy has a dog out of bommer you know the one..oh did i tell you i hunt cananda 4 times a year with an outfitter for free ..did i say i hunt new york 3 times a year ..did i say i can go to st clair any time i want because i have 4 buddys that live up there ..OH DID I TELL YOU A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE IS ON THE Z UNIT AND I HAVE 3 FRIENDS ON ZINKS RPO STAFF THAT HUNT WITH ME ..AND I HAVE 6 FRIENDS ON AVERYS RPO STAFF and did i forget to tell you about the youth event i help run and the greenwings days i do ......
> 
> OH THAT'S RIGHT IT WOULD BE BRAGIN ABOUT WHAT I DO
> sorry if me posting up some pictures offends you dont look them.. but again this is an open fourm to post pictures an brag a little ..if they did not want you to post them up they would block that
> JUST SAYIN
> 
> oh yea you can send me what decoy co you own in a p m so i most likey know you or of you ...


Dude,
Like I said, I gave my thoughts on a decoy, quiver magnet and hunting the "X". I simply stated that posting pictures of birds is unnecessary. I don't have to prove anything to anybody. I went against my better judgement and played the game and posted pictures to please you.

As for Fred Zink and the boys, I could call Dawn and invite her and Fred to the house for a cookout this Sunday. Does that make me any better? I too hunt many places in North America. Heck, I hog hunt with Uncle Ted's camera man each year in Uvalde Texas. Does this make a pro hog hunter? Would you like an autograph from John, Heath or Butch Richenback? I can get you one. Does any of this make me a better waterfowler???? 

Nope........

Feel free to brag and boast all you want. I refuse to. If someone wants sound advice about waterfowling, then I will lend it, I don't need to brag and post pictures to do it.....

Unfortunately, you didn't read my post stating I cannot advertise on here. Which means no PM's. Look at a few other Forums on the net you will locate the business.


----------



## firstflight111

WeekendWarrior said:


> Dude,
> Like I said, I gave my thoughts on a decoy, quiver magnet and hunting the "X". I simply stated that posting pictures of birds is unnecessary. I don't have to prove anything to anybody. I went against my better judgement and played the game and posted pictures to please you.
> 
> As for Fred Zink and the boys, I could call Dawn and invite her and Fred to the house for a cookout this Sunday. Does that make me any better? I too hunt many places in North America. Heck, I hog hunt with Uncle Ted's camera man each year in Uvalde Texas. Does this make a pro hog hunter? Would you like an autograph from John, Heath or Butch Richenback? I can get you one. Does any of this make me a better waterfowler????
> 
> Nope........
> 
> Feel free to brag and boast all you want. I refuse to. If someone wants sound advice about waterfowling, then I will lend it, I don't need to brag and post pictures to do it.....
> 
> Unfortunately, you didn't read my post stating I cannot advertise on here. Which means no PM's. Look at a few other Forums on the net you will locate the business.



and again i said IMO just stating that a mojo is not worth the money in my eyes ..and yes i relate my hunting to ohio not everywhere else ..i have hunted ducks for 35 years in ohio so i have some back groung in hunting ducks in ohio... 

and i have hunted them for one end of the state to the other ..i was not trying to brag just given my views about the mojo.. never said it was law just my opinion on the matter that's what he wanted ..so sorry if me posting my views in and open forum offened you and my pictures did to ..


----------



## WeekendWarrior

firstflight111 said:


> and again i said IMO just stating that a mojo is not worth the money in my eyes ..and yes i relate my hunting to ohio not everywhere else ..i have hunted ducks for 35 years in ohio so i have some back groung in hunting ducks in ohio...
> 
> and i have hunted them for one end of the state to the other ..i was not trying to brag just given my views about the mojo.. never said it was law just my opinion on the matter that's what he wanted ..so sorry if me posting my views in and open forum offened you and my pictures did to ..


Ok, I am done with this bickering back and forth!! You win!! My mom wears combat boots and looks like the koolaid man. 

May the ducks fall from the skies this year for you and the ones you miss poop a little bit on you.

Buckeye,
You know how to get a hold of me! 

Also, I removed my vids and pics. Sorry - I don't like hero pics.

- Out


----------



## Captain Kevin

I once hunted with the boyfriend of Matt Cain's cousin. And I fished with the cousin of the guy who tunes Eddie Van Halen's guitars. Oh, I almost forgot, I have a daughter who went to high school with Jon Diebler.:bananahuge:


----------



## Captain Kevin

If you can't laugh at that, go back to bed.....under your rock.


----------

